# Just braggin...



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I just wanted to tell someone that my night was really made tonight. For the first time in the history of my new Spec I actually had someone come up to me and compliment me on my car and ask how much one of those cost. Let me explain. I went to Marsh with my girlfriend to pick up some groceries and as I walked towards the door a kid came up to me in a marsh shirt and said "Hey, I don't want this to sound rude but how much did that car cost you? I love it and I saw it in a magazine and have been in love with it ever since." I was thrilled that some random person had just taken the time to compliment me on my car and proud to be a Nissan owner. Maybe this sounds a little dorky but it made my night. Anybody else had any similar experiences? I think it shows that Nissan has made a turnaround with it's styling and should be constantly increasing sales. Hopefully, because I don't want to see Nissan blip off the map. I hope they keep making good decisions about their cars because they've found a lifetime customer in me! Later,
Fletch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

When I got my tint done the guy drove it into the back and then came out to the waiting area and sat down and started talking to me about it. He's asked about the grill and said everyone back there liked it, he also said it was nice inside and out and drove well. He also suggested I get a short shifter. I've had several compliments. Normally I'll tell someone I have a sentra and they just blow it off, then a couple days later when they finally see it they're really impressed.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

hey fletch, yeah i had the same thing happen to me at a local pavillions supermarket. one of the baggers asked me all about the spec v, he said he's definitely gonna get a black one. i hope he got an '03 by now


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I am always recieving comliments on my 02 black spec-v I makes me feel good. I am also getting alot of people trying to race me even if i am heading to get some grub. I take it as a compliment.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

i have had 3 people come up to me and ask if its a skyline. 
And maybe 10+ who simply said nice car. 
And 4 or so people who were like "whoa what do you have in there!?" after racing me. I love replying and saying "no its a sentra" its great.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

i had some dweeb ricer tell me "nice car." i told him to stop looking at it. heh.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *i had some dweeb ricer tell me "nice car." i told him to stop looking at it. heh.  *


You're so mean, . Haha, I think I was a ricer when I was a kid. I had a 1990 Pontiac Sunbird and it was beautiful. 40, 000 miles and candy apple red. I stripped all the badges except the red pontiac symbol on the back and put a low restriction muffler and a Monza tip on it, . I had speakers in it which actually sounded really good but that's all I did to it, and, as I'm sure you know, a pontiac sufire isn't exactly a sports car. It had the 4 cylinder in it and I got it up to 105 on the highway once and was proud. That thing was bouncing all over the place and I thought I was going to die, . Ahhh, childhood.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *i had some dweeb ricer tell me "nice car." i told him to stop looking at it. heh.  *


bwhahahahah.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

I was the first person in Tampa to own a Spec V or an SE-R. And I had peoply ask my what kind of a car it was. I also put it in a car show with just some A.V. equipment and two of the judges kept coming back to my car. There was a white one next to my blue Spec V, and I don't want to toot my own horn but mine got more attention. I didn't win anything, the car was too new with nothing out for it.Unfortunatly the 2004 SE-R's and Spec V's share the same front bumper as the other Sentras. And to top it off, it looks like a baby 04 Maxima. The only good thing about it is it has sleeker tail lights. They are more like the 03 Altimas, but all red.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

comment I hear the most is "yeah this is the one w/ V6 right?"


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *comment I hear the most is "yeah this is the one w/ V6 right?" *


what? i never hear that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

whenever people take their first ride in my car they always ask me if it has a v6. Makes me smile every time


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Here in H-town,when I go through drive through's I always get compliments: "Damn, how much did those seats cost" "Those are some nice rims", "I like that front end".

When people ask what kind of car I drive I always tell the the Nissan Spec V. They are like what's that, and then I say oh, It's a souped up sentra. They don't know what the car really is until they actually see it, then they are like, whoa. That's a Sentra??!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

I heard once at a McDonalds I frequent. 'This guy has a sweeet car' Spoken by the chick at the drive thru. Then of course she complimented it .

I also had some big black lady come running up saying... I love that car! That is NICE.. I like that a lot! What is that?
A sentra I said


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Stop makin me smile guys !!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *what? i never hear that *


u r slower than me. lol


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *u r slower than me. lol *


not this again


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I love taking my friends for rides in my car and then telling them it has 2 less cylinders than their big heavy american cars (mustang, camaro, etc.) and watching the look on their face, .


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> *u r slower than me. lol *


What's that all about? I could be mean and stoop to your level and say that your friends must not know a lot about cars, thinking that our cars come with a V6, but I really don't care, . Just kidding man! I know you are probably gonna get mad and retort but I'm just trying to save you the trouble by saying I'm joking. Haha, later,
Fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *not this again  *


Yo yo, I got yo back Tek, . Haha, later,
Fletch


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> *What's that all about? I could be mean and stoop to your level and say that your friends must not know a lot about cars, thinking that our cars come with a V6, but I really don't care, . Just kidding man! I know you are probably gonna get mad and retort but I'm just trying to save you the trouble by saying I'm joking. Haha, later,
> Fletch *


lol, nah my friends don't ask if its V6, people I see at the track seem to ask that question.

as far as the "I'm faster comment", I mess with him because I have faster 1/4 mile times.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> *lol, nah my friends don't ask if its V6, people I see at the track seem to ask that question.
> 
> as far as the "I'm faster comment", I mess with him because I have faster 1/4 mile times. *


Haha, I got ya. I was just trying to start shit, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i get kids goin " whoa check it out!!!! damn a Skyline!!! shit!!!" then they see the SE-R badge... " its a skyline right?" and i can't resist saying "hell yeah its a skyline, now get outta here" but mostly my friends come for a ride and all have love my car, saying they think its sweet looking, but of course i keep it in show room condition so the finish pretty impressive itself. i also have a custom red interior i did my self which everyone loves too. i get random people in the parking lot stopping and checking out my car almost everyday, but they always ask "what is it?" i say "its a SE-R"......i love what nissan is doing now and i'm gonna stay with nissan.....seeing how my mom's first car was a Sentra, and mine is a SE-R Spec-V.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to chime in. I'm a B14 owner, but whenever I see a spec, I do my level best to track that owner down and compliment him or her!  For a while there was a Black Spec V that had a similar route home on a nightly basis, finally one night, I followed the guy into the local Ralphs Parking Lot and complimented him, and talked with him for a bit. I've driven the spec quite a few times, and would love to own one, but you know, sometimes not having a car payment is a good thing


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Not a single comment, good or bad!! I love to drive it, though.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I'm stuck at my desk doing nothing, so here is a nice little story to add to the list. I had just bought my car (feb 02) and i was in a parking lot leaving a food place and some guy yells from his car, nice car, you taking it off road... refering to the stock height. Anyway I had spoke with the guys at ground control before i ever bought the car, and they swore i could have the kit by june... so when i finaly got it in October, it went on that day! hows that for delivering a product on time. anyway later that month (oct.) i bumped into an old friend who said my car looked way better now that it was low, i said "when did you see it not low" and he said "that day you were heading off road" since i didnt know it was him who had yelled that i was obsessing over it and calling the guys at GC every week for a few months. Bastard!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *I'm stuck at my desk doing nothing, so here is a nice little story to add to the list. I had just bought my car (feb 02) and i was in a parking lot leaving a food place and some guy yells from his car, nice car, you taking it off road... refering to the stock height. Anyway I had spoke with the guys at ground control before i ever bought the car, and they swore i could have the kit by june... so when i finaly got it in October, it went on that day! hows that for delivering a product on time. anyway later that month (oct.) i bumped into an old friend who said my car looked way better now that it was low, i said "when did you see it not low" and he said "that day you were heading off road" since i didnt know it was him who had yelled that i was obsessing over it and calling the guys at GC every week for a few months. Bastard! *


man that is ironic...i get the same thing from my friends all the time. I just don't wanna drop it right now


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *sometimes not having a car payment is a good thing  *


No kidding, I wish I didn't have a car payment right now. The bad thing about a car payment is that you have to be able to make it, . Later,
Fletch


----------

